# Day 37 feeling very low. Help!



## 20004 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm not sure what is going on with me. It could be just that I am genuinely unwell at the moment but my history with ibs has made me doubt my body's reactions.I had a bout of sinusitus 2 weeks ago and it could be that this has not entirely gone away but yesterday I had a bad D day and now I am feeling very light headed and dizzy like the beginning of flu.All normal I guess but it has coincided with a period of feeling I was actually beginning to achieve something. Thursday last week with the kids on school holiday I not only took them to the cinema but then we went straight into the next door pizza house for supper. I didnt get stressed or anything yippee. Friday night I went for a meal with my husband and daughter number one - no problems! Sunday we went to Kew gardens all day with a picnic and a friend - this may not sound significant to you but I dont go anywhere with anyone but my own family! again it went well and I even suggested we stopped at a pub on the way home for a bite to eat - it was like being a normal person! Eating out is normally a military operation. Then Tuesday I did my IBS CD around midday and fell deeply asleep my daughters woke me up and I have been feeling off the planet ever since. Most times even if I doze off I hear the count down and come around. About an hour after waking I began painful cramps and diarrhoea.Of course this could all be normal. I am taking calcium and this is making me slightly (not painfully) constipated and on Easter Monday I ate some chocolate coated Brazil nuts - they could have been the trigger.I just wanted to write it all down because I am so hopeful that the CDs are having a positive effect and the calcium is slowing things down in a gentle way. Yet I feel confused because I am so used to cancelling arrangements due to my D and today I have cancelled meeting some friends and I cant pinpoint why. I want to be able to keep positive and keep my faith in the CDs and calcium but just feel a bit lost.Generally since about day 24 I have been very sleepy, and going to bed very early (9ish) and sometimes waking in the night. I think the CDs may be contributing to the sleepiness but I have viewed it as temporary and positive as I often feel very tired but cannot relax for an early bed time always feeling I have to achieve more with my day. I think they are just making me accept my tiredness and I am able to go to bed early because I am not so stressed - I fall asleep in a matter of minutes.This is a long ramble but has anyone else experienced excessive tiredness or changes in feeling well/unwell during the course?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Kikicat,Welcome to the hypno forum!What you describe is most likely just the normal digestive ups and downs - the sessions will not "cause" you to have D or sleepiness. Sometimes, though, there will be a bit of a back and forth thing while your system finds a balance, but from what you describe, I think you might just have a bug. With IBS people, any illness usually manifests itself in making IBS aggrevated, and this most likely would have happened whether or not you were listening to the CDs or not - of course no way of knowing that for sure, but judging on others and my own experience, most likely the case.Don't worry too much about analyzing every single day or episode - as time goes on, it will become less and less of an issue. The fact that you had some really good days of no anxiety or worry over IBS shows that the program is doing its job. But you know, you have had IBS and the accompanying anxiety and worry longer than 37 days (or the 100 days!) and so be gentle with yourself - concentrate on the good progress you have made so far, and try to minimize the set back - so many times, we worry about when the negative things come back, that this is the way it is going to be - rather than thinking - the positive success is the way it is going to be.So don't worry too much about this - I think you are doing marvelously well - better than I did at the beginning - and you are on your way to healing - definitely feel that you are.Just keep going, don't get discouraged, and know that it has been better and it can and will be better again - and even better than before. The program is a gentle tool and takes time and is very gradual and subtle - you will be fine, I really think so!Take care, and feel free to post here anytime - we are all here to help and support each other.All the best to you!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I am with Marilyn and think this is just a bump in the road, with the sinus issues and the easter chocolate or IBS acting up in general ect.. Try not to get discouraged you'll come out of this, even if you weren't doing the HT IBS comes and goes somewhat.Also if your doing better and have a slight set back, there is a tendency to think here we go, but you were feeling better and it can be done and you will get there as the program continues to work on the mind gut connections.You might read this if you haven't just to see if there is some helpful info there for you.http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f...0261/m/76210974


----------



## 20004 (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks guys for your encouragement. I visited the doctor today who said I have fluid in my ears hence the dizzy spaced out feeling and she says it is part of the virus I suffered two weeks ago. So there definitely is a physical reason for feeling unwell. Also now I am feeling a little better I realise the day I woke up feeling spaced out I had taken a double dose of ibuprofen by mistake so there have been a few contributing factors.I would love the improvements to be straightforward and easy but I know that there will be ups and downs. I really feel that the CDs are destined to be the start of an improvement for me. Its just hard to keep the positive attitude when feeling low. I shall keep reminding myself that I have had this for so many years that 100 days or however long it takes to see a steady improvement is nothing at all.Thanks for your advice its so great to be able to get a response so quickly when feeling confused.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Kikicat hope your feeling better.If your feeling down or whatever people are here to help.







Your going the right direction.


----------



## KristinaT (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Kikicat,I am on day 56 of the tapes and am slowly but surely seeing results, most of the time i drift of in the sessions too and wake on countdown or "feel good". I too had around 2 weeks of a downlide with symptoms and thought y bother im sick again, but i pushed through it and am back on the road to an improved life. I too have been able to eat out and even go out for the first time in a year without stressn my head off and it feels so good when u get home and realise hey i did something normal today So keep going and keep ur chin up any improvement is better than what we suffer x


----------

